
The Startup Egg-Basket Principle - thingification
https://blog.beeminder.com/eggbasket/
======
dreeves
Oh hi I wrote this!

This one might be pretty obvious for the Hacker News crowd and is along the
lines of Paul Graham's "dig a deep well" advice. Be laser-focused on the one
thing you're best at, don't try to hedge bets or diversify your revenue stream
or anything like that.

It also has anecdotes about how Beeminder almost died by violating the egg-
basket principle. Yay for getting gradually smarter!

